# Male pigeon not showing any interests of pairing with female



## irfanza (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I am new to pigeons.biz and have just started breeding pigeons hence please excuse me for my ignorance if any. 

I have 3 pairs of Indian high flyers, recently I lost one of my males not really sure what happen but he didn't turn up even after 3 days which was very strange so I decided to get a new male for my female as she is in heat and already started crossing with another male who's already paired up with a different female. 

Now the new female is from a friend and he's just recovered from sickness around 3 days back. I have put them both in a new box however the male isn't showing any signs of cooing or bowing or even making an attempt to approach the females how males usually do. Please suggest if there is something wrong or what should be done. One thing is for sure they both are grown birds and have already been bred earlier. Please advise do I need to change the males feed to get him on heat or any other suggestions. 
Thanks


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well for one thing pigeons don't go into heat. They will breed most of the year if conditions are right. Are you sure that the new bird was the male partner when bred before? Maybe not. And they shouldn't just be put into a box together. They should be introduce but not able to get to each other, until they both show interest in each other. Was he taken away from a mate? The fact that he has just recovered from a sickness is a good reason why he wouldn't be mating. And putting him in with your healthy bird was foolish, as he could still be carrying whatever disease he had. Any new bird should be quarantined for a month, to make sure that they are healthy, as you can infect your whole loft with one sick bird. Even if he is now healthy, which you have no way of knowing, you need to give him time to recuperate and rest before trying to pair him up. Separate them for a month and watch him to be sure he is well.
What illness did he have?


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

was it the bird that recovered from sickness or was it his friend


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Good question I guess, but why would he mention that his friend just recovered from illness?


----------

